# Phoenix Remote Coupler Driver



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Before










After













Isn’t competition great! I can now uncouple using just one throttle and I no longer need a voltage regulator to reduce the supply battery voltage from 14.8V to 6 volts, since the control board connects to the DCC outputs of the G2. One additional feature allows for adjusting the servo start and stop position, which I used to easily adjust the coupler opening. The front coupler is activated using F3 and the rear coupler is activated using F13, no longer do I need to label the couplers with a number since the coupler driver has the same address as the engine.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, competition is good. As to my hardware (G-Scale Graphics), I'm kind of waiting to see how this stuff shakes out. Servos or solenoids. It seems to me that solenoids make much more sense. The KaDee extra remote certainly make no sense (at least at this point in time). Have any of you tried the Phoenix solenoid uncouplers yet?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Servos or solenoids[quote/]

I think it depends whether you use knuckles or hook and loop. I think for the hook and loops either servo or motor driven (like the Massoth version) make the most sense, but for knuckles where you have a simple pin to release, a solenoid makes a lot more sense to me. I'll be curious to see what the Phoenix solenoid looks like too...

Keith


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I cannot yet offer an opinion on either system, except to say the Kadee servo uncoupler will work with my RCS equipment without any other parts required. You simply plug the servo lead into a socket on the RCS ESC. 
As I understand it the Phoenix uncoupler will require their special pcb in between the RCS ESC and the solenoid. 
Cost wise it seems to be as broad as it is long for one uncoupler. Two Kadees may be a more expensive method.


----------

